# Minnie's Key West Spicy Green Beans



## keywesmoke (Jul 3, 2007)

This recipe is from a restaurant here. They serve them as a appy and they are spicy hot and compliment smoky food quite well (it's from Meteor Smokehouse BBQ). 

MINNIE'S BEANS

*Sautee chopped onions and sliced/diced red & green peppers, set a side (I add a little garlic)
*Clean & dry some fresh green beans
*Pour about 1/4" oil into pan (I use olive) and heat. Add green beans and stir fry them (I watch for them to change to that nice bright green color and are still crunchy) 
*Add onions and peppers back in, add crumbled cooked bacon
*Stir in House of Tsang Szechuan Spicy Stir Fry Sauce, enough to coat. Sautee covered a few minutes.

I use the regular House of Tsang Szechuan Stir Fry sauce and mix in a little bit of the spicy one with it. I imagine whatever similar product would be just as good. 

I have also made these ahead of time for about 50 people.
After stir frying beans(when doing this I actually under cook them a bit) & adding onions/peppers/bacon, add to large casserole dish with just a little bit of the sauce & mix. Do not cover until cool or they will get soggy. I reheat them in the oven on low until warm, microwaving sauce and adding before serving.
If I have them, I add a little green onion on top. Try these this summer when beans are nice and fresh, you'll love them.


----------

